#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  orkut bloqueado

## Lele

Gente ...socorro tem muito admin chato nesse fórum...
Não sei como vc's aguentam...
O orkut é muito útil, não serve só pra encontrar amigos e fazer amigos, tem informações muito uteis nele, por exemplo da minha faculdade, quando eu fui entrar na faculdade tive informações importantes lá sobre meu curso...
Seria bom se um pessoalzinho aqui parassem de bancar os chatos e colaborassem mais com a gente pobres mortais..
Abraços

----------


## Jim

Pois é moça... mas será que vc entra nele só pra ver a comunidade da sua faculdade? acho brabo né? haushdiuashudas....

Se fechamos os sites é pq VOCES usuários nao sabem usar :good: 

Não generalizando...

----------


## 1c3m4n

Mais uma coisa, não sao os admins do site que bloqueiam o okurt eh o admin da tua rede

e a função dos admin eh deixar a rede estavel,funcionando,limpa e seguindo a politica da empresa, se a sua empresa nao permite vc nao tem que brigar ou achar o admin chato, ele ta cumprindo ordens assim como vc, fique puto com o chefe :P

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

Concordo com o Ice... Aqui na empresa mesmo é tudo liberado, mas ja foi bloqueado por muito tempo, mas o pessoal aprendeu..
Dias atras o chefinho avisou que ia bloquear o messenger, resiultado?

Param de abusar do MSN e comelçaram a manerar, resumindo: continua liberado


Como disse o Ice, se os Usuarios soubessem usar, nionguem bloqueava nada!, até porque é um saco ficar fazendo isso.

flws,

----------


## gmlinux

Quando entrei aqui na empresa estava um caos, era quase tudo liberado, resultado era uma banda saturada, neguinho baixava uma iso por dia, e nem sempre literalmente, ou seja, ouvindo rádio, fotos, e fazendo downloads, dava mais de 400MB para certos usuários.
Na minha opinião, ambiente de trabalho é para trabalho, e eu concordo com as políticas das empresas em bloquear sites como Orkut.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Na minha opinião, ambiente de trabalho é para trabalho, e eu concordo com as políticas das empresas em bloquear sites como Orkut.


Políticas de RH bem sucedidas resolveriam esse problema... para ambos os lados (empresa/empregado), sem precisar bloquear nada. O problema é realmente se ter meios de mudar as idéias que muitas pessoas têm em relação à isso... Cultura ninguém muda. É muito pessoal. Então.... a empresa só pode mesmo acreditar que todo funcionário só trabalha bem com limitações e imposições...

----------


## SDM

> Gente ...socorro tem muito admin chato nesse fórum...
> Não sei como vc's aguentam...


num eh pra gente q vc tem q falar isso....vc tem q reclamar eh com o seu chefe q nao dexa vc acessar....aki na minha empresa eh tudo liberado....e quando foram tentar bloquear meu chefe quase chuto a cabeca do moleke q fez isso....
:P

----------


## LenTu

aki onde eu e SDM trabalhamos.. nosso blokeio eh psicologico... XD

qdo um tah fazendo merda... o otro fala "foco feio"

a sorte eh q nunka os dois param juntos pra fazer merda... :roll:

----------


## gmlinux

> Postado originalmente por gmlinux
> 
> Na minha opinião, ambiente de trabalho é para trabalho, e eu concordo com as políticas das empresas em bloquear sites como Orkut.
> 
> 
> Políticas de RH bem sucedidas resolveriam esse problema... para ambos os lados (empresa/empregado), sem precisar bloquear nada. O problema é realmente se ter meios de mudar as idéias que muitas pessoas têm em relação à isso... Cultura ninguém muda. É muito pessoal. Então.... a empresa só pode mesmo acreditar que todo funcionário só trabalha bem com limitações e imposições...


Politicas de RH em empresa pública.... não funciona!

----------


## sergio

tudo se resume a duas palavras: BOM SENSO

É isso que falta, as pessoas insistem em achar que o trabalho é uma extensão de seu lar, quando isso não é verdadeiro. Se todos usassem o bom senso não existiria bloqueios, políticas, unilateralismo...
Mas como se usa pouco destas duas palavras, e como não dá pra alisar folgado... BLOQUEIO!

----------


## Sukkubus

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por gmlinux
> 
> ...


Nem em particulares, o que ocorre é a adequação por "livre e espontânea pressão". Como eu disse e foi bem reforçado pelo SerAntSou, bom senso é pessoal.

----------


## gmlinux

É que politica de acesso a internet, em empresa privada, ainda pode incluir o departamento de Recusros Humanos no sentido de aplicar punições, como carta de advertência por acessar um site impróprion nas suas políticas de acesso, assim nem é preciso bloquear, basta monitorar.
Em empresa pública... sem chance, só ha uma alternativa, bloquear!!!

----------


## lele

Queridos ..em nenhum momento eu disse que o orkut é bloqueado na empresa que eu trabalho,,,
Ele é bloqueado na própria faculdade, o que eu achio um absurdo a partir do momento que no orkut temos muitas informações uteis sobre o curso que eu faço e a própria faculdade..
Abrçs
E eu ainda acho q aqui tem muito ADM chato

----------


## 1c3m4n

Chato eh o chefe jah falei,
admin ta cumprindo com o dever.................


alias eu tb faria isso por gosto mesmo  :Frown: 6) 

puta coisa inutil orkut, jah tem icq,msn,email,etc.. pra q isso pra trocar informacao?

----------


## gmlinux

> Queridos ..em nenhum momento eu disse que o orkut é bloqueado na empresa que eu trabalho,,,
> Ele é bloqueado na própria faculdade, o que eu achio um absurdo a partir do momento que no orkut temos muitas informações uteis sobre o curso que eu faço e a própria faculdade..
> Abrçs
> E eu ainda acho q aqui tem muito ADM chato


E como saber se os users não abusam?
sacou porque somos chatos? ser baba de usuário é foda!

----------


## Mussauer

Eu administro um proxy de uma universidade, nem sei se é a mesma da lele :P . É tudo bloqueado mesmo, a faculdade dispões de algums laboratórios para os alunos fazerem pesquisas e nego senta a bunda na frente do micro pra ficar em chat, orkut e etc...

Tem mais é que bloquear mesmo hehehehe ainda mais com a ordem vindo da chefia  :Frown: 6) 

[ ]'s

----------


## UsEr_147

Repondendo a menina... Basta entrar pelo endereço do ip do site e seu problema estara resolvido... Deixa os idiotas ai descutindo outras besteiras e faça bom proveito :clap:

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Repondendo a menina... Basta entrar pelo endereço do ip do site e seu problema estara resolvido... Deixa os idiotas ai descutindo outras besteiras e faça bom proveito :clap:


idiota aki eh vc, se usar ip ao inves de nome resolve alguma coisa ai eh pq teu admin eh INCOMPETENTE  :Frown: 6)

----------


## Jim

asudhudua.... DENY ALL!!!!

----------


## SDM

aeiuhaeiuhaiueheh......acessar pelo IP....essa foi boa msm.... :toim:

----------

PARA ACESSAR O ORKUT BLOQUEADO, BASTA ENTRAR NO SITE www.orkutproxy.com.

----------


## mel

orkut... uhahuahuahuahuahua
prá que? 8)

----------


## SDM

> PARA ACESSAR O ORKUT BLOQUEADO, BASTA ENTRAR NO SITE www.orkutproxy.com.


uaeiuhaeiuhaiuheiuh....essa galera nao sabe o quanto ajuda.....os admins.... :toim:

----------

Para desbloquear o orkut:


em vez de tu digitar http://www.orkut.com tu digita: https://www.orkut.com 

é só colocar um s na frente do p sempre quando vai abrir um link da página

----------


## sergio

putz... esses caras devem ter aquela geleca que vendiam nuns potinhos no lugar do cerebro... :martelo: 

tb no orkut dia e noite... eh nisso que dah...huehueheuehuehuhe

----------


## Jim

Eles acham que pq os admins da rede deles é pamonha, todos são... haudhuashd........ orkut é estupido, se vc paga pela sua faculdade, nao rasgue dinheiro, vá pra faculdade estudar! Se vc está numa federal e não quer estudar, dá a vaga pra outro playboy maldito do inferno!

----------

eu axo o seguinte.. axo q vcs falam d+ e resolvem d-

c até agora ninguém propos uma solução para o caso, quer dizer que realmente não há maneiras de burlar esse bloqueio..

agora eu faço a seguinte proposta..

vc admin ferah ! c estivesse no lugar de uma pessoa q estivesse tentando burlar a rede, ou seja, acessando sites bloqueados.. de quais ferramentas vc utilizaria ? vale lembrar que nesse momento vc n é mais o ferah da computação, e sim um simples empregado da empresa querendo acessar um site bloqueado.. então utilize de simples ferramentas..

alguém resolve essa ?

abraços..

ou simplesmente digam...

[x] eu realmente não consigo desbloquear sites com ferramentas simples
[ ] sim eu sou o kra, eu consigo.. :clap:

----------


## SDM

admins nao ferram admins....por isso q ngm falo se da ou nao pra burlar isso...  :Evil:  :no:

----------

:P 

bah ! fala sério.. 

seis tão parecendo um grupo de nerds.. 

adquiriram " pouco " conhecimento e agora não querem repassar com medo de não conseguirem colokar o sistema em ordem novamente..

conhecimento c faz com obstáculos.. agora vcs fikam aí segurando o pouco q possuem.. isso não ajuda.. 

deêm novas idéias ! proponham novas formas de bloqueio ! não fiquem somente contentes com o conhecimento que adquiriram até o momento.. estudem mais para tentarem bloquear as novas ferramentas que forem surgindo.. axo q tudo fika mais emocionante com novos desafios..

evitem prender conhecimento.. isso não faz a pessoa crescer.. não sejam " egoístas "...

acho q entenderam alguma coisa ae .. flw

----------


## SDM

ngm aki eh egoista...soh q vc ta querendo q o povo aki ensine como fu** com os outros e esse nao eh o objetivo do portal :toim:

----------

dexa quieto..

é difícil de entender msm.. só q não rola fikar estagnado somente com as proteções q tu conhece.. realmente o q vale é ter novos conhecimentos.. 

flw !

# BLOCKED #

----------


## 1c3m4n

> deêm novas idéias ! proponham novas formas de bloqueio ! não fiquem somente contentes com o conhecimento que adquiriram até o momento.. estudem mais para tentarem bloquear as novas ferramentas que forem surgindo.. axo q tudo fika mais emocionante com novos desafios..


Nossa intenção com o silêncio é justamente essa, fazer com que os USUÁRIOS pesquisem, aprendam, se virem, quem sabe assim eles começam a pensar sozinhos e agente não precise mais tomar conta deles o tempo todo....

----------


## jedi

Na minha faculdade era liberado o Orkut, e todomundo abusava, ficava acessando e a internet vivia lerda, quando vc precisava baixar um pdf da materia para estudar para a prova, estava estupidamente lenta por causa que sempre havia um idiota usando orkut.

GRaças a Deus que bloquearam esta merda

----------


## Silvahot

Grande parte do pessoal está querendo alguma coisa que burle o admin ou as restrições da rede do trabalho, da escola....conheço alguns sites q podem ajudar uns de vcs, outros não, aih paciência! Lah vai:

http://www.orcut.com/ 
http://www.orcit.com/ 
http://www.orkat.com/ 
http://www.orkut.com.br/ 
http://64.233.171.85/ 
http://www.orkutproxy.com/ 
http://filterxp.com/ 
http://maxpax.net/ 
http://www.thevirtualbrowser.com/ 
http://kupu-jp.com/util2/web_proxy.cgi

Obs: o Filter XP, o MaxPax e o The Virtual Browser servem para qualquer URL, os outros só pro Orkut...Flw  :Big Grin:  

Espero ter ajudado! :good:

----------

o site www.orkutproxy.com ta levando a um forum do google:
http://groups-beta.google.com/group/bypass
como faço pra passar pelo forum e acessar realmente a bagaça?

----------


## jedi

o que estes sites fazem é um redirecionamento parao site do orkut só. como o site esta bloqueado por ip é bloqueado na hora.

----------


## JJJ

> Postado originalmente por UsEr_147
> 
> Repondendo a menina... Basta entrar pelo endereço do ip do site e seu problema estara resolvido... Deixa os idiotas ai descutindo outras besteiras e faça bom proveito :clap:
> 
> 
> idiota aki eh vc, se usar ip ao inves de nome resolve alguma coisa ai eh pq teu admin eh INCOMPETENTE 6)


Como Faço pra encontrar o Ip do Orkut?

----------


## jedi

Entre no prompt do DOS e digite 
format c:
Tecle enter.
Depois fale para seu patrão que estava tentando descobrir o ip do orkut inves de trabalhar.

----------

Pra quem gosta de brincar..... 8) 
Um programa que é o próprio programa direcionador.....
Descompacte ele em um endereço que suporte PHP porrrr favor gente não adianta desenbocar em site que não tem suporte a PHP.
Vejam esse: http://www.hostfree.com.br/index.htm


Respondendo a todos, tem muito admim idiota mesmo, porém eles apenas executam ordens, portanto não devemos pedir ajuda ao demonio para ir pro céu, simplesmente temos que abraçar o capeta e procurar formas de fuder com a vida de vcs admins.......pq um dia quem tá fudendo vcs pode ser o admin de amanha........  :Frown: 6) :@: :twisted: 


http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...roup_id=110693 :P

----------

> Entre no prompt do DOS e digite 
> format c:
> Tecle enter.
> Depois fale para seu patrão que estava tentando descobrir o ip do orkut inves de trabalhar.


Achei um lugar pra torrar a paciencia dos admin.....que máximo.....
Já mandei dois embora daqui por incompetencia e agora vou ter q aguentar vcs aff.....capaz.......... :?

----------

foda -se coisa de nerrd

----------


## deniroots

> o que estes sites fazem é um redirecionamento parao site do orkut só. como o site esta bloqueado por ip é bloqueado na hora.


 :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: [size=24px][/size]

----------


## jpmoraes

pelo ip 64.233.171.85
eu consegui abrir a pagina de login do orkut, mas qnd coloco a senha da a mensagem de que eu devo ativar os cookies para acessar o site...
ja tentei resolver isso mas não consegui.
oq faco???

----------


## 1c3m4n

avisa o admin da tua rede q isso ta liberado, e depois espera um pouquinho que ele vai bloquear isso e vc nao vai ter mais problemas de cookie, pois nao vai mais nem receber essa msg  :Frown: 6)

----------


## linda

:Frown: 6) 0 naõ funciona o www.orkutproxy.com

----------


## SDM

> 6) 0 naõ funciona o www.orkutproxy.com


iauehiuaheiuaheiuah...o admin chego primero... :P

----------


## premoli

> Pois é moça... mas será que vc entra nele só pra ver a comunidade da sua faculdade? acho brabo né? haushdiuashudas....
> 
> Se fechamos os sites é pq VOCES usuários nao sabem usar :good: 
> 
> Não generalizando...

----------


## felipe felipe

me ajudem... :toim:

----------


## OKURTADO

http://vcerrado.vaila.net veja como acessar o conteudo bloqueado

----------


## edmafer

Mas vou ter que ajudá-los!

Todo sistema tem falhas, e é por elas que você pode burlar as regras que seus admins tiveram que por (seja por ordem de um superior, seja por que vocês não sabem utilizar a rede).
Então eu recomendo a vocês que *estudem*. Mas muito mesmo.
Todo dia, a noite, fique finais de semanas inteiros estudando. Adquiram conhecimento suficiente para que vocês possam superar os seus admins (lembre-se que ele também está estudando e gosta disto, então corra mais que ele).

E então vocês consiguiram burlar estas regras e acessaram o Orkut.

Acredito que se chegarem num estágio destes vocês nem lembraram mais do Orkut.

Todas as opções passadas aqui neste tópico podem ater funcionar, por alguns acessos, mas são facilmente rastreadas. 

E a legislação brasileira permite que um funcionário seja demitido por estar fazendo uso indevido dos equipamentos da empresa, e dependendo do que você estiver fazendo você ainda pode ser demitido por justa causa.

[]'s de alguém que ja fez o que é errado, e hoje luta para não deixar os outros fazerem.

----------


## B1SH0P

adorei a dica sigam esa q com ctz vai dar certo...
]

:good: :good: :good: 



> Mas vou ter que ajudá-los!
> 
> Todo sistema tem falhas, e é por elas que você pode burlar as regras que seus admins tiveram que por (seja por ordem de um superior, seja por que vocês não sabem utilizar a rede).
> Então eu recomendo a vocês que *estudem*. Mas muito mesmo.
> Todo dia, a noite, fique finais de semanas inteiros estudando. Adquiram conhecimento suficiente para que vocês possam superar os seus admins (lembre-se que ele também está estudando e gosta disto, então corra mais que ele).
> 
> E então vocês consiguiram burlar estas regras e acessaram o Orkut.
> 
> Acredito que se chegarem num estágio destes vocês nem lembraram mais do Orkut.
> ...

----------

> http://vcerrado.vaila.net veja como acessar o conteudo bloqueado


 :@: nao consigo entrar de modo nenhum no orkut

----------


## agent_smith

Que bom...
Espero que sua vida seja mais feliz a partir de agora... E, mais trabalho e menos matação...

Abraços

8)

----------


## Devil Duck

Até que enfim alguém falou algo decente.
edmafer com sua teoria de estudo foi a melhor resposta que se recebeu aqui neste tópico hehe.
nenhum sistema esta a salvo de falhas, NADA é perfeito nem os Admins, então se tu é admin porra corre e vai bloqueando td e se tu é user e q usa o q não pod te vira meu, estuda corre atras, perguntar em fórum ajuda pah caraliu tb, são conhecimentos que vc não esquecerá mais.
tem uma coisinha a melhor maneira de se DEFENDER é saber como se ATACA, e a melhor maneira de se ATACAR é saber como se DEFENDE.
pensem nisso e estudem, agora cuidado, vai q tu é demitido.
mas é legal tu conseguir burlar a segurança só pra dizer q tu aprendeu mais uma, as vezes tu nem tah afim de usa mas só faz pra BURLAR heheheh.
faro.

----------


## Jana

Oi pessoal, não sei direito como funciona isso... mas vi q parece os "tópicos" do Orkut, um pouco mais sofisticados...e de orkut eu entendo....hehe...
Alias, acho q todos gostam do orkut, é uma forma de entreterimento e tb de conhecimento... 
A questão de bloqueio é muito polêmica onde eu trabalho... muito mesmo... mas esse dias cheguei a uma conclusão mais racional.
As empresas deveriam confiar nos seus funcionários, estagiários, colaboradores, etc... Na realidade os "chefes" deveriam confiar, mas isso não acontece quando vc está em um departamento grande, de uma empresa grande... Quando questionei isso no TI da minha empresa obtive a seguinte resposta: Se a empresa te contratou é pq confia em vc... o bloquei é pro bom andamento do servidor... 
No promeirto momento acreditei, mas depois voltei a questionar... Se a empresa pode proporcionar ao funcionário algo que lhe "refresque" a mente, desde que ele use moderadamente e não deixe de cumprir sua tarefa, pq não fazer, afinal funcionário feliz, trabalhao de qualidade, aumento nos numeros, certo??? 
E com essa discução besta o assunto voltou a ser dicutido, até mesmo a alteração do servidor...

É só uma questyão de bom senso...

Jana

----------


## SDM

baum, eu acho o seguinte....se o funcionario ou seja la o q for, trabalhar direito,e o orkut nao fizer parte do seu trabalho, entao ele nem vai perceber se ele ta bloqueado ou nao...ja q ele tem consiencia de q o trabalho foi feito pra trabalhar....

----------


## DDDMMMDDD

Pessoal, concordo com muitos de vcs quando falam sobre o fato do orkut "pesar" a rede, etc....Mas colocar a culpa no orkut é tapar o sol com a peneira...
As vezes vejo pessoas em sites do tipo "mercado livre", sites de flores, móveis, etc....isto também é trafego inútil para a empresa...mas ninguém fala....
Concordo que muitas pessoa usam o orkut pra "besteiras"....aliás...Quem aqui é o JUIZ para definir o que é besteira e o que não é?
Eu uso o orkut tanto para encontrar amigos da faculdade e portanto realizar o "networking" que com certeza é muito aproveittado pela empresa....como tyambém uso apenas para lazer....portanto falar que é besteira ou não...vira uma dicussão puramente subjetoiva...portanto sem "certo ou errado"....
O que acho que os adm de redes deviam fazer é ver quais os comps que ficam "horas" no orkut e chamar-lhes a atenção....mas aqueles quie entram apenas na hora do almoço, para conferir scraps, coisa e tal....QUE USAM COM BOM SENSO...deveriam poder usar....

Mais uma coisinha....Vocês já ouviram falar de INCLUSÂO DIGITAL???
Eu tenho comp em casa, sou de classe alta e tenho um bom cargo na empresa...portanto posso ver meu orkut em casa, e posso ainda falar com um técnico de TI para ele liberar meu orkut...ele iria liberar pois tem medo do meu cargo.....(não faço isso pq acho errado...EU tenho BOM SENSO).
Mas e os boys da empresa? Talvez o orkut esteja também funcionando como uma maneira de atrair estas pessoas a usar internet....a aprender...a se conectar com o mundo...e eles provavelmente bnão tem comp em casa....
Bloquear o orkut na empresa, acaba segregando ainda mais as pessoas com menor renda...acaba facilitando a exclusão social....
Pensem um pouco nisso....mas tentem não tirar conclusões sem ver a realidade....testem,, vejam os boys das suas empresas....Com o orkut, eles ficavam ao menos utilizando a rede, trocando info...se é sobre funk ou mecânica quântica não importa....é informação....

Bom,

se alguém quiser debater sobre isso de maneira sensata, deixarei meu email....mas por favor, sem criancices ou "briguinhas"...estou apenas defendendo o MEU ponto de vista...

abço,

D

----------


## helensurf

Eu acho o seguinte se as pessoas soubesse distinguir trabalho de diversão essa discussão nem existiria... mas como o pessoal abusa eu acho muito certo ser bloqueado, onde trabalho também é tudo bloqueado e usuário acha que com www.orkutproxy.com vai conseguir acessar... nós admin de rede ao contrários dos usuários estamos sempre estudando e pesquisando para não ter meio de acesso... Cabe agora quem quer acessar descobrir uma forma e garanto a melhor forma é pesquisar, afinal de contas a internet não é somente Orkut é também uma fonte inesgotável de informações... divirtam-se...

:P

----------


## o cara

tu és um mongol não sabes que o orkut temn função emotiva e muitas vezes sexuais!!!!!!
hahahahahha
seu verme por isso que não come ninguem seu virgem!
iuhhHhuihIUH

me passa o jeito de entrar por favor !

----------


## PotHix

Putz...

Que tópico mais comédia é esse?

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer...Quer entrar no Orkut vai na Lan House, deixa para entrar na sua casa ou usa em algum computador pessoal...Eu não sou contra o Orkut...Mas eu sei onde usa-lo...

Sabe o que fazer?

Chega la no Admin e pede para ele desbloquear, pode ter certeza que ele vai desbloquear na hora, ele é gente boa, ele deve ter bloqueado por engano...  :Smile:  

:toim: 

Há braços

----------


## helensurf

PotH nao adianta... a galera acha legal entrar nessa porcaria em horário de serviço... :toim: 


Mas ter a cara e coragem de falar com o Admin ninguem tem... :P

----------


## SDM

nossa galera...acho q esse topico ja deu o tinha q dar...olha quando ele foi postado:




> 18/04/2005


9 meses de topico ja deu pra saturar o assunto.... :flood: :cry:

----------


## biglinux

:mrgreen:Eu naum to querendo ser mais um administrador chato como dizem por ai na net, acontece que trabalho com sistemas a 16 anos e estudo muito e mesmo assim vivo aprendendo. A questão eh o seguinte, aqui na empresa que trabalho jah foi usado o consenso, sendo feito uma reunião entre colegas de trabalho onde foi estipulado horarios a cada setor. Setor tal usa tal hora o que quiser e tal horario niguem usa nada a naum ser a tesouraria e contabilidade. Mas acontece que alguns se esquecem disso e acabam pulando a cerca. Po meu, no final das contas o chefe me chama e me dá o maior sermão. E eu naum denucio niguem dizendo que deve ser um problema na conexão. E tem mais uns dos proprios "colegas" eh que foi denunciar para o chefe que tem gente abusando da internet. Poxa eu tava querendo ser legal e fui eu que me dei mal cara. Fui obrigado a broquear tudo, e agora o chefe me fez instalar um sistema no PC dele par ficar monitorando a rede. Perdeu a confiança em mim. 

Tem solução para niguem perder o emprego na empresa: internet em casa, rede wireless free, cyber cafe, lans e ai vai.
Agora se vc quer arriscar em breve vou postar uns softwres que fazem bem este trabalho de burlar a rede e ainda apagar rastros.
Mas se link cair o Admin estiver bem atento fica dificil.....

----------


## jcardellis

> :mrgreen:Eu naum to querendo ser mais um administrador chato como dizem por ai na net, acontece que trabalho com sistemas a 16 anos e estudo muito e mesmo assim vivo aprendendo. A questão eh o seguinte, aqui na empresa que trabalho jah foi usado o consenso, sendo feito uma reunião entre colegas de trabalho onde foi estipulado horarios a cada setor. Setor tal usa tal hora o que quiser e tal horario niguem usa nada a naum ser a tesouraria e contabilidade. Mas acontece que alguns se esquecem disso e acabam pulando a cerca. Po meu, no final das contas o chefe me chama e me dá o maior sermão. E eu naum denucio niguem dizendo que deve ser um problema na conexão. E tem mais uns dos proprios "colegas" eh que foi denunciar para o chefe que tem gente abusando da internet. Poxa eu tava querendo ser legal e fui eu que me dei mal cara. Fui obrigado a broquear tudo, e agora o chefe me fez instalar um sistema no PC dele par ficar monitorando a rede. Perdeu a confiança em mim. 
> 
> Tem solução para niguem perder o emprego na empresa: internet em casa, rede wireless free, cyber cafe, lans e ai vai.
> Agora se vc quer arriscar em breve vou postar uns softwres que fazem bem este trabalho de burlar a rede e ainda apagar rastros.
> Mas se link cair o Admin estiver bem atento fica dificil.....





> http://vcerrado.vaila.net veja como acessar o conteudo bloqueado

----------


## Yoshio

Tem que bloquear mesmo e fim de papo  :Evil:

----------


## flor_1821

Oi....hehe...sou nova por aki...entaum eu a procurar pela net algum site q pudesse me informar endereço d orkut para pc´s blokeados acabei vindo parar aki...entaum eu gostaria d saber..pelo amor d DEUS...heheh...se alguem ai poderia me informar...endereços....aki na facul eh tudoooo bloqueado....ai ai aia ....naumsei mas o q fazer..o povo aki eh fo...mas sempre tem um q axa por aki mas mesmo assim naum dura + do q 1 semana...rsrsr...pro admin bloquear...help!!!Desde jah grata... :? :-D

----------


## rocksulfurico

É preferível antes dialogar ao bloquear, há várias formas de moldar os usuários aos parâmetros das empresas, tais como dirigir a todos um modelo de regras onde serão explicadas os motivos pelos quais tais serviços não são permitidos e o que acarreta o excesso de uso de outros serviços. Um bom exemplo foi aqui na empresa onde trabalho, quando cheguei era uma festa, até meu chefe falar bloqueie tudo, primeiramente bloqueei e pedi para ele que fosse adotada uma política não de opressão, mas sim de reeducação. Como foi feito, enviei um doc como o citado lá em cima aguardei um dia para os usuários se adaptarem, e comecei a monitora-los, adivinhem o q aconteceu acabei por ter que bloquear alguns usuários sendo que um tive que instalar o Winpolicy e deixar só funções vitais hahaha. 
De qualquer forma, agora passado um mês todo mundo tá aprendendo a usar o pc e estou premiando eles com liberações de alguns serviços.
Passei a ganhar credibilidade tanto deles quanto do chefão, portanto se tá bloqueado não venha encher o saco do admin, pq ele pode estar evitando até sua demissão.
Abraço

----------


## douglassantos

> É preferível antes dialogar ao bloquear, há várias formas de moldar os usuários aos parâmetros das empresas, tais como dirigir a todos um modelo de regras onde serão explicadas os motivos pelos quais tais serviços não são permitidos e o que acarreta o excesso de uso de outros serviços. Um bom exemplo foi aqui na empresa onde trabalho, quando cheguei era uma festa, até meu chefe falar bloqueie tudo, primeiramente bloqueei e pedi para ele que fosse adotada uma política não de opressão, mas sim de reeducação. Como foi feito, enviei um doc como o citado lá em cima aguardei um dia para os usuários se adaptarem, e comecei a monitora-los, adivinhem o q aconteceu acabei por ter que bloquear alguns usuários sendo que um tive que instalar o Winpolicy e deixar só funções vitais hahaha. 
> De qualquer forma, agora passado um mês todo mundo tá aprendendo a usar o pc e estou premiando eles com liberações de alguns serviços.
> Passei a ganhar credibilidade tanto deles quanto do chefão, portanto se tá bloqueado não venha encher o saco do admin, pq ele pode estar evitando até sua demissão.
> Abraço


To achando massa esse topico e tb sou a favor de bloquear sites que nao sao uteis, aqui na empresa ja deu ate demissao por causa do mau uso da internet... agora eh td bloqueado.... sem choro  :Smile: 
com isso naum tem mais virus, da menos pau em maquina td funciona que eh uma beleza  :Smile: 

Valews 
Galera

----------


## Mariana

Bha concordo....
Isso é muito chato mesmo...
Flow gente... :?

----------


## cbataquim

Quando vcs chorões por esse lixo de orkut forem admin de rede de uma empresa.
Vcs saberão como é saco esse tipos de usuários que não trabalham em nada rs.
Parecem que vão morrer se fica sem orkut aff.. que doença rs flw fui 
Aqui é tudo bloqueado mesmo .. sem dó mesmo fui

----------


## binho2211

ai maninhos adms e outros , eu nao sei de nada de informatica , mais tenhu uma dica util para vcs que querem entrar em varios sites usando o sitema de ^tunelagem , tipo burlando o 
firewal ,digitem no google ^anonymus surf web vai ter centenas de alternativas :-D ha uma lista mais de 100 links com esses tipos de sites tipo unipeak e tal ...
entao se bloquearem algum tem mais um monte e monte hahahahhuhuhuuhhhahahauahuahuha fora que pelo menos eu sei mais de 1.000.00.00.hahahheueeiaihiahiahaihahaha!!!!!! :-o

----------


## beta

Sr.Admistrador, não da pra bloquear este tópico?!!!!!  :Evil:

----------


## Fernando

#locked

----------

